# Tiny House with a Middle Earth Feel



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 26, 2020)

Pretty cool:


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 28, 2020)

Very awesome! Such a cool guy and so talented. I love especially that he is maintaining the woodlands. So little greenways left. Great.


----------

